# /usr/bin/wicd-client missing [solved]

## b0nafide

I just upgraded two gentoo boxes, both were using wicd. I used the same methods to upgrade on both boxes. 

There were no issues with the first box, I'm running gnome-light. Both wicd-client and wicd-gtk exist on that system, and work. 

On the second box I'm running KDE. For some reason after upgrading wicd on this box, only wicd-cli and wicd-curses exist. 

wicd-curses works. But wicd-client is nowhere to be found. Sure, the gtk USE flag is unset, but that didn't bother wicd 1.6. wicd-client certainly existed under KDE with version 1.6

I tried unmerging wicd and reemerging it, but it didn't help. 

I'm just missing the GUI for wicd 1.7. Everything is still functional, just missing the GUILast edited by b0nafide on Wed Apr 14, 2010 7:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## codestation

 *b0nafide wrote:*   

> .... Sure, the gtk USE flag is unset, but that didn't bother wicd 1.6. wicd-client certainly existed under KDE with version 1.6...

 

You just answered yourself, enable the gtk USE flag for wicd 1.7, otherwise you are gonna end with no GUI.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *Quote:*   

> sed-notebook sed # equery m -u net-misc/wicd-1.7.0
> 
>  * net-misc/wicd [gentoo]
> 
> gtk
> ...

 So if you do not set gtk in your USE-Flags, the wicd ebuild will enable gtk for you. But it seems you have set "-gtk" somewher between the last emerge of wicd and this upgrade somewhere in your USE-Flags and that killed the gtk client.

----------

## b0nafide

I've had -gtk in make.conf since my initial installation months ago because I'm using KDE. At no point during my upgrade was this changed. And just yesterday wicd-client existed and was working properly!!!

So I did USE="gtk" emerge wicd and now wicd-client exists and works. Thanks. I'll add this to /etc/portage/package.use

----------

